
Blizzard's Q4 Financials Show That Blitzchung Controversy Probably Had No Effect - belltaco
https://www.mmobomb.com/news/blizzards-q4-financials-show-blitzchung-controversy-probably-no-effect/
======
mdorazio
This is generally the case for entertainment-related social media backlashes.
The loudest voices generally don't reflect mass market opinions and also don't
represent real monetary harm to companies. Most people simply don't care
enough to actually... not pay for the thing they enjoy.

